

Are startups pivoting too early? - ian_cyw
http://blog.getlocket.com/post/67676328877/coming-soon-to-locket

======
ian_cyw
Brief background: Locket provides advertising on your Android lockscreen. User
gets a penny for every time he sees an ad on the lockscreen.

My question: Why should Locket pivot due to people trying to "scam the
system"? It's like Paypal in the early days giving up because too many people
are trying to hack the system.

